# Design the perfect God.



## ambush80 (Oct 19, 2010)

What would be your ideal God be like?


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 19, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> What would be your ideal God be like?



Doesn't matter, I wouldn't believe in your god.  

EX20:3  "You shall have no other gods before me."


----------



## pnome (Oct 20, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> What would be your ideal God be like?



Well, first off, He would have to offer a works based salvation.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 20, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Doesn't matter, I wouldn't believe in your god.
> 
> EX20:3  "You shall have no other gods before me."



My God can beat up your God.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 20, 2010)

pnome said:


> Well, first off, He would have to offer a works based salvation.



Got ya covered, sort of:  MAT 5:16   "In the same way, let your light shine before men, that they may see your good deeds and praise your Father in heaven."


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 20, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> My God can beat up your God.



The argument for your god is self repudiating, therefore a belief in him is ignorant... as are those that believe in him.  

I fail to recognize your god, and will point out the shortcomings in your logic, or grammar, to build my self esteem.  

Wait a second.  I rather like this atheism directed at your god.  It makes me feel good about myself.


----------



## pnome (Oct 20, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Got ya covered, *sort of*:  MAT 5:16   "In the same way, let your light shine before men, that they may see your good deeds and praise your Father in heaven."



Yeah, "sort of"


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 20, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> The argument for your god is self repudiating, therefore a belief in him is ignorant... as are those that believe in him.
> 
> I fail to recognize your god, and will point out the shortcomings in your logic, or grammar, to build my self esteem.
> 
> Wait a second.  I rather like this atheism directed at your god.  It makes me feel good about myself.



But....but....I have this ancient text.... and I felt Him.  He talked to me and walked with me....


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 20, 2010)

ambush, whut exatley du yu beleive and whie?

(with all the grammer talk in the forums, I will now try my best to spell everyword incorectly to cover myself from punishment because I don't know third grade grammer! I would like the answer though.)


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 20, 2010)

There is already one.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 20, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> But....but....I have this ancient text.... and I felt Him.  He talked to me and walked with me....


You guys crack me up


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 20, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> ambush, whut exatley du yu beleive and whie?
> 
> (with all the grammer talk in the forums, I will now try my best to spell everyword incorectly to cover myself from punishment because I don't know third grade grammer! I would like the answer though.)



nevermind I started a thread for this question.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 20, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> But....but....I have this ancient text.... and I felt Him.  He talked to me and walked with me....



Why Orwell Matters isn't really ancient.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am perfectly happy with my God now. I think you already knew that though.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 21, 2010)

The perfect god I think would be a goddess.  I'll leave out my description though I think she'd probably be a nudist.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 25, 2010)

God seems to unfathomable to me, as it turns out.


----------

